# Pig shots and chicken bombs...



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Pig shots and chicken bombs headed for the smoker today! Pig shots - kielbasa sprinkled with my bbq rub, wrapped in bacon, filled with cream cheese, and topped with brown sugar and a little more rub. Chicken bombs rolled up with colby jack cheese and jalapenos, wrapped with bacon.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Nice...chicken thighs?


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Drew_Smoke said:


> Nice...chicken thighs?


Thin cut breasts, then pounded them a little thinner.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

After about an hour and a half of apple wood smoke, they're all done.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

smoke or grill?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look delicious! Congrats.....


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> smoke or grill?


Just saw the answer in your post above lol...looks great!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks dang good!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks real good!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ They do. ^^^

Excellent!!!!


----------

